# Hook Lift Truck?



## thansen (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone use a hook lift truck for their tree service? I've put my F350 and F550 up for sale, working towards getting a hook lift but I wanted to see what everyone thought first. They are really crackin down on GVW's and weight restrictions around here so I'm trying to get a truck that I can transport my T300 and attachements plus pull my chipper and have GVW's to spare. I'm thinking If I could get a tandem axle hook lift that would transport 15-16000lbs, I could put my loader and attachments up inside, pick up the box, hook up to the chipper and head off to the job. The box could take the place of my trailer, and haul slash, or chips from the site. Getting rid of some trailers and only having one big truck, plus a run/around chase truck would be nice. Maybe I'm dreamin' but it seems like it would work pretty good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 16, 2009)

thansen said:


> Does anyone use a hook lift truck for their tree service? I've put my F350 and F550 up for sale, working towards getting a hook lift but I wanted to see what everyone thought first. They are really crackin down on GVW's and weight restrictions around here so I'm trying to get a truck that I can transport my T300 and attachements plus pull my chipper and have GVW's to spare. I'm thinking If I could get a tandem axle hook lift that would transport 15-16000lbs, I could put my loader and attachments up inside, pick up the box, hook up to the chipper and head off to the job. The box could take the place of my trailer, and haul slash, or chips from the site. Getting rid of some trailers and only having one big truck, plus a run/around chase truck would be nice. Maybe I'm dreamin' but it seems like it would work pretty good. Any thoughts?



Where in Montana are you? Are you talking spring breakup restrictions? You should look into getting the 'traders dispatch'... Printed on the east side. They list a lot of used equipment in it.


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm subscribed to the "traders dispatch" its a good publication. As far as my location, I'm near Billings. Let me explain a little more about the weight restricitons that I'm talking about. I have a tandem axle gooseneck trailer 14,000# gvw. My T300 weighs in just over 9700 lbs so that takes care of my payload, legally I cant haul all my attachements with me. I would be okay if I upgraded to a tandem axle dually trailer but that makes it necessary to have two trucks and I would like to get down to where I can do everything I need with one. That's why I am considering a bigger truck with a hooklift. Does that make sense?


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 16, 2009)

We were using a dumpster service that only used hook lifts with 15 yd. boxes to haul off excavation debris, sometimes wood etc. They sucked. Barely had enough ass to lift the boxes when near full, with dirt they had to be half full. I gave up on using that co. I would say a roll off with cable would be way more powerful or a rollback body.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 16, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> We were using a dumpster service that only used hook lifts with 15 yd. boxes to haul off excavation debris, sometimes wood etc. They sucked. Barely had enough ass to lift the boxes when near full, with dirt they had to be half full. I gave up on using that co. I would say a roll off with cable would be way more powerful or a rollback body.



I agree, a roller and winch setup is nicer than the hook type.

All in all, I think he has a good idea to consolidate as much as he can.


----------



## dawzie (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in the septic/excavation bussiness. Have three tamdems and three single axels. T-300, PC-78, 580M and lots of other stuff. 

They make hook-it's that can load full 30' containers. but it's a tri-axel. Going big is good but now the difference in insurance might hurt you. Also need class "A" drivers with endorsements.

You have to figure what is the biggest truck you can fit on your jobs, get one spec'ed out heavy and go from there.

I've bought used tamdem tractors and put tanks/dumps on what most people use on single axels. You can find good tractors cheap.

Just food for thought.

dawzie


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess I should have explained why I thought they sucked If you got a big enough one it probably wouldn't matter but it would have to be a big sucker for what you described. The lifts have to get past that one point where it passes the highest angle and that is where the power is needed. Lifting off the ground and anywhere past that point seems to be gravy.


----------



## ASD (Jan 16, 2009)

We use them and love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This one will pick up a 60k box


----------



## ASD (Jan 16, 2009)

Our 4300 int will haul a 25yd box of chips no prob.


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2009)

Asd,
That big white international that you have on the picture is what I'm talking about! The minimum size hook I would be looking at would be a 40,000# capacity on a tandem axle truck.


----------



## ASD (Jan 16, 2009)

ASD said:


> We use them and love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This one will pick up a 60k box



It's a 7700 int. 410 hp. 10 speed auto shift it has 46k rears and a 20k front it's a real nice rig but it will cost a pretty penny for a rig like this we are looking at getting a new one in 09 and it is going to cost just shy of $200k


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 16, 2009)

thansen said:


> Does anyone use a hook lift truck for their tree service? I've put my F350 and F550 up for sale, working towards getting a hook lift but I wanted to see what everyone thought first. They are really crackin down on GVW's and weight restrictions around here so I'm trying to get a truck that I can transport my T300 and attachements plus pull my chipper and have GVW's to spare. I'm thinking If I could get a tandem axle hook lift that would transport 15-16000lbs, I could put my loader and attachments up inside, pick up the box, hook up to the chipper and head off to the job. The box could take the place of my trailer, and haul slash, or chips from the site. Getting rid of some trailers and only having one big truck, plus a run/around chase truck would be nice. Maybe I'm dreamin' but it seems like it would work pretty good. Any thoughts?



I've driven every hook-lift size truck around. Driven all types of cable trucks too. The hooks are the most versatile. Flatbeds, dumpbeds, dumpsters, salt spreaders. You name it, they make it for the hook lift trucks.There is not near as much aftermarket bed styles for the cable roll-off trucks....and they are not near as safe. The truck I drive often: Kenworth t-800 w/Cat 14 and Eton Fuller Tranny has hauled over 100,000 lbs gross. Of course this isn't legal but I was driving it temporarily as a "haul truck" in a landfill. 
You really should look into the HINO style commercial trucks. Very affordable....compared to cat power. HINO offers all sorts of different sizes depending on what GVW your looking for. I think they run a straight 6 469 ci diesel motor that just begs to be abused. I am letting it be known: I LOVE HOOK LIFT TRUCKS! Hands down the most utilitarian setup going. I haul bobcats in them, trash, dirt, scrap, dredge pumps you frigg'n name it, I've hauled it in a roll-off truck.


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> I've driven every hook-lift size truck around. Driven all types of cable trucks too. The hooks are the most versatile. Flatbeds, dumpbeds, dumpsters, salt spreaders. You name it, they make it for the hook lift trucks.There is not near as much aftermarket bed styles for the cable roll-off trucks....and they are not near as safe. The truck I drive often: Kenworth t-800 w/Cat 14 and Eton Fuller Tranny has hauled over 100,000 lbs gross. Of course this isn't legal but I was driving it temporarily as a "haul truck" in a landfill.
> You really should look into the HINO style commercial trucks. Very affordable....compared to cat power. HINO offers all sorts of different sizes depending on what GVW your looking for. I think they run a straight 6 469 ci diesel motor that just begs to be abused. I am letting it be known: I LOVE HOOK LIFT TRUCKS! Hands down the most utilitarian setup going. I haul bobcats in them, trash, dirt, scrap, dredge pumps you frigg'n name it, I've hauled it in a roll-off truck.



Thanks for the info. rngrchad, I agree on all accounts. Everything I have researched and from what I have seen around here a hook is the way to go. Thanks for the heads up on the Hino style trucks. I've never even heard of them, and it seems all I ever do at night is look on the internet trying to find a system and truck that would suit me. I'll definately check them out!


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 16, 2009)

thansen said:


> Thanks for the info. rngrchad, I agree on all accounts. Everything I have researched and from what I have seen around here a hook is the way to go. Thanks for the heads up on the Hino style trucks. I've never even heard of them, and it seems all I ever do at night is look on the internet trying to find a system and truck that would suit me. I'll definately check them out!



As for hook lift styles:
PALIFT is made overseas but they import here to the US and are my favorite.
STELLAR hooklifts are another great option. I've ran these also. Really neat hinged design keeps the container at a lower angle when hooking to it in low-overhead areas.
AMPLIROLL is another great hooklift style that one of our competitor companies run out of Zanesville Ohio... very similar to the PALIFT and the drivers who run them like these alot as well.
Here in Ohio these are the hooks I see running in the Construction/Demolition industry. These companies should give you an idea on what to research when you go to plunk the money down before you have the body/frame fab shop place a unit on whatever truck you choose. The Hino's are great in every aspect for the smaller hooks except the seat...I hate HINO seats.

Here's "my" truck...a pic I took at a gravel yard last winter.


----------



## thansen (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a real nice truck. I took a look at the Hino site and from what I could find it didn't look like they had anything available over 33,000lb (unless I missed something). From a payload standpoint I think I am going to try to find something around the 60,000lb gvw, (40 rears, and 20 front) or somewhere close. Here in Montana we have to cover a lot of milege inbetween projects/jobs so being able to carry as much as possible in one trip is pretty important. It seems like everything I am interested in always has a couple extra zero's on the price tag! :jawdrop:


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 17, 2009)

thansen said:


> Thats a real nice truck. I took a look at the Hino site and from what I could find it didn't look like they had anything available over 33,000lb (unless I missed something). From a payload standpoint I think I am going to try to find something around the 60,000lb gvw, (40 rears, and 20 front) or somewhere close. Here in Montana we have to cover a lot of milege inbetween projects/jobs so being able to carry as much as possible in one trip is pretty important. It seems like everything I am interested in always has a couple extra zero's on the price tag! :jawdrop:



Right on, I thought you were looking at a 15,000gvw truck. I just skimmed through the post. My bad. That K.W. is good for 64,000 gross. This is the last year CATERPILLAR is making ON ROAD diesels so you may want to weigh that into consideration. Nothing compares to having yellow under the hood.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 17, 2009)

*You aren't kidding*



rngrchad said:


> Right on, I thought you were looking at a 15,000gvw truck. I just skimmed through the post. My bad. That K.W. is good for 64,000 gross. This is the last year CATERPILLAR is making ON ROAD diesels so you may want to weigh that into consideration. Nothing compares to having yellow under the hood.



Both of these trucks I used to drive had 425 cats in them. They would haul!


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 17, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Both of these trucks I used to drive had 425 cats in them. They would haul!



I didn't realize International put CAT's in their trucks. I would be suprised if they had yellow under the hoods.... someone had to have swapped them into that International for sure because I am pretty sure IH didn't have a CAT option.:dunno:


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 17, 2009)

*International*



rngrchad said:


> I didn't realize International put CAT's in their trucks. I would be suprised if they had yellow under the hoods.... someone had to have swapped them into that International for sure because I am pretty sure IH didn't have a CAT option.:dunno:



All the international loader trucks where I worked had at least a 425 cat in them. The newer ones had 475 cats in them. I believe that it was a factory option.

http://67.192.100.227/portal/site/I...sComponentReset=null&view=grid&series=PAYSTAR


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hinos*

That being said, I also drove my very first Hino this summer. I liked it, it was a nice truck.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 17, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> All the international loader trucks where I worked had at least a 425 cat in them. The newer ones had 475 cats in them. I believe that it was a factory option.
> 
> http://67.192.100.227/portal/site/I...sComponentReset=null&view=grid&series=PAYSTAR



Right on. As you can tell my IH knowledge is lacking.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 17, 2009)

*Fleet*

Here's a shot of some of the fleet


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 17, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Here's a shot of some of the fleet



DkStihl, those are some SHARP looking trucks bro. That's one big outfit your working for! Props.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 17, 2009)

I know that these internationals did have navistar engines in them, they are also gutless....


----------



## roddyo (Jan 17, 2009)

*Roll Off Truck*



thansen said:


> Thats a real nice truck. I took a look at the Hino site and from what I could find it didn't look like they had anything available over 33,000lb (unless I missed something). From a payload standpoint I think I am going to try to find something around the 60,000lb gvw, (40 rears, and 20 front) or somewhere close. Here in Montana we have to cover a lot of milege inbetween projects/jobs so being able to carry as much as possible in one trip is pretty important. It seems like everything I am interested in always has a couple extra zero's on the price tag! :jawdrop:




A friend of mine has an 88 or 89 model Gold Dog Mack with a Hyd Tarp For Sale. I think it has 44,000 or 46,000 pound rears. I think he would take around $12,500.00 for it. Not a lot of Zeros though.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2009)

thansen said:


> Thanks for the info. rngrchad, I agree on all accounts. Everything I have researched and from what I have seen around here a hook is the way to go. Thanks for the heads up on the Hino style trucks. I've never even heard of them, and it seems all I ever do at night is look on the internet trying to find a system and truck that would suit me. I'll definately check them out!



thansen, you might contact disposal companies or the like in your area, or someone like Evergreen Disposal up here... See if they're selling off some of their hook setups.

The State Auction in Helena might be an option too... I believe it's coming up this spring?


----------



## dawzie (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought two new KW's, T-800's '06 and '07 both 22k fronts, 46k rears, 15speeds OD, both have 475hp cummings ISX engines

It was 10 outside and I forgot to plug the truck in. It hasn't been used in 4 days and fired right up.

I know my kitty cat wouldn't start at that temp without some help.

Cummings are cert. to meet 2010 standards, Cat can't do it as of meeting 06 standards. They have been paying the dirty engine tax and gave up.

Another motor I have and am happy with is the Freightliner/mercedes/detroit


----------

